# 2005 Allez Elite



## Telemarketer (Aug 9, 2004)

Hello everyone. I just put my reserve order on the 2005 Early Launch Allez Elite on the 7th of August. After seeing the Tour De France (and being car less for a while) I decided i wanted to go buy a roadbike; no one told me it would be impossible to get a new 2004 bike in July in my size. 
Apparently plus 60 sizes are so popular they don't keep any in stock! i had made calls about all the Specialized bikes, and was also looking at the Lemond Tourmalet and Raleigh Supercourse, both of which were out of stock in large sizes. I would have taken either of those if they were in stock. But i was pleased to see the "Early launch" of the Spec. Allez. The new Elite looks like a great ride with the Roubaix's zertz fork and pave post and "zertz handlebar". 
Anyways, i can't wait to get it, the LBS told me i should have one by the end of August (i don't know them that well) and i hope they're not taking me for a ride. I'm eager to see if anyone of you has the '05 yet, and what do you think? I'm getting mine in Dream Silver (sweet) would have been nice if they offered the Blue\White ribbon though, like they offer on the base model. I'll update this with my news. Later


----------

